# Lucas passed away



## Lucas the Bun (May 25, 2021)

She passed away May 11, 2021.
And I still can’t believe it. She’s gone.

I was trying to avoid her the last 3 days of her life to keep her safe.
Little did I know I would regret that so so much.
I had sprayed mosquito repellent on myself which has Deet and had read that can be poisonous to dogs and cats.

So me being paranoid was trying to keep her safe from any slim change of poisoning.

The night before she was active and was engaged to her surrounding.
Eyeing me to see what I was cleaning up.
I gave her, a tiny bit of a hay cube (different from her unlimited hay). 
I‘d given this to her before regularly (like 2 times a week).
She excitedly gobbled it up. And I went to sleep. 


The next day I woke up checked that she was fed.
She seemed her regular self. 

I came back a few hours later, she was flopped out, I thought she was sleeping except she wasn’t breathing.
She felt stiff. 
No wet mouth, nose, ect.

We took her to the vet for an autopsy he said she had a darkened liver, he didn’t know what to think of that and that apparently her stomach was empty. 




I miss you Lucas.
I miss your spunkyness, flops, binkies, and kisses.
I wish I could give you a head rub one last time.
The house feels empty without you.
I hope you know you are loved. 
I miss you my princess.


----------



## SirLawrence (May 25, 2021)

I am so sorry for your loss.  I know words won't help now, but it sounds like she had a wonderful, loving home, and it was just her time.


----------



## AVIE (May 25, 2021)

OMYGOODNESS! I don't even know what to say! I can't even imagine. She was a beautiful bunny and I know you loved her and took the best care of her. You were so kind and helpful to me last year when I entered the world of rabbits. Thank you for sharing her with us.


----------



## BunBun71 (May 25, 2021)

Oh my. So sorry for your loss, you are loved right now.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (May 25, 2021)

She was a beautiful rabbit that was loved and well cared for.


----------



## Madelyn L. (May 25, 2021)

I am so very sorry. I know that just words won’t help too terribly much, but I just want you to know that you did an amazing job caring for Lucas when he was still with you. It’s awful that our pets can pass away suddenly and you don’t know what caused it. I know that Lucas was loved so, so much and you tried your best to take care of him. Rest In Peace little guy


----------



## Mariam+Theo (May 26, 2021)

I'm so sorry for your loss! She was a lovely bunny! You were an amazing rabbit owner but sometimes these things just happen ❤


----------



## Sissel (May 26, 2021)

I´m reading this with tears rolling down my cheeks. I´m so, so sorry for your loss! Oh boy, this must be so though for you..... .I whisper to you that you ARE, ARE, ARE such a good Rabbit mom. 

Thank you for allowing me to share your loss with you. We do life together here in this wonderful community of Rabbit lovers ❤❤❤


----------



## Freedom (May 26, 2021)

Tears. So sorry for your loss. Ditto what others have said. You were an amazing bun patent. The love that you both shared will always be on your heart. Hugs


----------



## ChloeBunny (May 26, 2021)

I'm so very sorry for your loss and a definitive answer surrounding why - that can, in a small way, help ease a bit of the pain. These sweet souls and their gentleness are such gifts. It's so hard to lose them. From all the comments you've shared, you gave Lucas a wonderful life. Hugs and love to you! ❤


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (May 26, 2021)

Omg I’m so sorry! I hope you’re doing okay, you’re an amazing owner and it wasn’t sure fault.

binky free Lucas


----------



## LilyB14 (May 26, 2021)

I am so terribly sorry! Things like this happen and it tears us apart, but you are an amazing owner and it wasn't your fault. She will always remember you and vise versa. She knows you were trying to keep her safe. Sending hugs and love ♥♥♥


----------



## Mac189 (May 26, 2021)

I am so sorry about Lucas. You gave her so much love ❤ ❤ ❤


----------



## BunBun71 (May 26, 2021)

So sorry,


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 26, 2021)

We're so sorry for your loss. Like the old Johnny Cash song, "I don't like it, but I guess things happen that way". Over the last 3 decades we've rescued more than 50--eventually, you have to say "BYE!" Just how it is, and it doesn't become any easier whether they've been with a long time or only a short time--love hurts but it also brings unlimited joy. Rest in peace little one.


----------



## Haru the Lionhead (May 26, 2021)

Omg baby I’m so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Arloismybunny (May 27, 2021)

Lucas the Bun said:


> She passed away May 11, 2021.
> And I still can’t believe it. She’s gone.
> 
> I was trying to avoid her the last 3 days of her life to keep her safe.
> ...


I am so so sorry! Just remember how loved she was! I know it sucks but there was nothing you could have done. I recently lost my childhood dog and it hurt so bad, losing a furry friend is something you’re never prepared for. May she Rest In Peace


----------



## BunBun71 (May 27, 2021)

Arloismybunny said:


> I am so so sorry! Just remember how loved she was! I know it sucks but there was nothing you could have done. I recently lost my childhood dog and it hurt so bad, losing a furry friend is something you’re never prepared for. May she Rest In Peace❤


I am sorry for your loss as well.


----------



## Satrevino (May 27, 2021)

Sorry for your loss, like everyone else said, you couldn’t have given Lucas a better home. May she binky on.


----------

